# Question on android application: "Fur Affinity NOC"



## VolcharaVlad (Nov 2, 2019)

Please help me understand the settings of this application.
Recently I decided to install this application: "Fur Affinity NOC", but for some reason it refuses to reflect the materials of adult art to me. I went through all the settings, but still did not understand: 

How can I turn on the display of adult art 16 and 18 + in it so that they look the same as on the site itself?

Help me please!


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 9, 2019)

VolcharaVlad said:


> Please help me understand the settings of this application.
> Recently I decided to install this application: "Fur Affinity NOC", but for some reason it refuses to reflect the materials of adult art to me. I went through all the settings, but still did not understand:
> 
> How can I turn on the display of adult art 16 and 18 + in it so that they look the same as on the site itself?
> ...


First off, Fur Affinity NOC is not a supported app, nor is it official in any means. It's "use at your own risk".

That said, you're experiencing the limitations of app stores. Apps which provide users with NSFW art are not permitted on iOS or Google Play stores, so the app limits you to SFW-only content.


----------



## ConorHyena (Nov 9, 2019)

VolcharaVlad said:


> Please help me understand the settings of this application.
> Recently I decided to install this application: "Fur Affinity NOC", but for some reason it refuses to reflect the materials of adult art to me. I went through all the settings, but still did not understand:
> 
> How can I turn on the display of adult art 16 and 18 + in it so that they look the same as on the site itself?
> ...



you need to download the furaffinity NOC (not offical client, hear hear) from the website or the patreon (I'm not sure) for NSFW access.


----------



## VolcharaVlad (Nov 9, 2019)

ok, I'll have to try.


----------



## VolcharaVlad (Nov 9, 2019)

Dragoneer said:


> First off, Fur Affinity NOC is not a supported app, nor is it official in any means. It's "use at your own risk".
> 
> That said, you're experiencing the limitations of app stores. Apps which provide users with NSFW art are not permitted on iOS or Google Play stores, so the app limits you to SFW-only content.


understood, thanks!


Dragoneer said:


> First off, Fur Affinity NOC is not a supported app, nor is it official in any means. It's "use at your own risk".
> 
> That said, you're experiencing the limitations of app stores. Apps which provide users with NSFW art are not permitted on iOS or Google Play stores, so the app limits you to SFW-only content.



Understood, thanks!


----------



## FormerUser (Nov 11, 2019)

Dragoneer said:


> That said, you're experiencing the limitations of app stores. Apps which provide users with NSFW art are not permitted on iOS or Google Play stores, so the app limits you to SFW-only content.



iOS actually _does _ allow NSFW in an app, the app itself MUST be SFW when intitially downloaded but can have NSFW content appear in a roundabout way.
So FA could in theory have a setting called "Allow NSFW in App" and then this would allow the app to show NSFW content, that setting just cannot be within the app itself


App Store Review Guidelines - Apple Developer (1.2)


----------

